# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  يااخوان على قناة CNBC  السوق السعودي مفتوح وسابك نسبة تحت .  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## THE BIG BOSs

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في حادثة غريبة من نوعها السوق السعودي يتم التداول فيه يوم الخميس ( وهو يعتبر يوم  
إجازة للسعودين) حيث كانت سابك 59,75 والان 54 . تابعوا CNBC الان  :Big Grin:

----------


## mahmoudh7

هذا شيء مستحيل

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> هذا شيء مستحيل

   مع السوق السعودي مافي شيء مستحيل   تفضل  وشوف قناة  CNBC  العربية  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## قدوري محمد

> مع السوق السعودي مافي شيء مستحيل   تفضل وشوف قناة CNBC العربية

  ممكن يكون خطاء مطبعي  :Big Grin:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مع السوق السعودي مافي شيء مستحيل   تفضل وشوف قناة CNBC العربية

 اشاهدها يوميا  واليوم شاهدت ما قبل التداول وافتتاح الاسواق العربية   ولم يكن السوق السعودي مفتوح حتى الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت السعودية  فمتى فتحوا السوق ؟؟؟

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> اشاهدها يوميا  واليوم شاهدت ما قبل التداول وافتتاح الاسواق العربية   ولم يكن السوق السعودي مفتوح حتى الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت السعودية  فمتى فتحوا السوق ؟؟؟

  الأن  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> الأن

  :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

هلل ممكن مشاهة هده القناة على النيت ؟

----------


## شريف دعبس

العجيبه ان السوق صاعد اكثر من 25 نقطه وفعلا غريبه هو السعوديه فتحت العقود الاجله ولا ايه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## knight515

الاسعار جالسه تتحرك  :Regular Smile:  نزوول وطلوع شكل القناة خبطت

----------


## mahmoudh7

> هلل ممكن مشاهة هده القناة على النيت ؟

   للأسف لا

----------


## wjdy353

واللة كلامك صحيح مية المية  شي عجيب يمكن فتحو التدوال فترة مسائية واحنا ما ندري!     :Teeth Smile:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> هلل ممكن مشاهة هده القناة على النيت ؟

  
ما عندي   خبر   .   المشكلة من يتحكم  في  العرض  والطلب  الأن  ..؟؟   كيف الأسعار تتحرك  لوحدها مثلا  ..؟   لو أفترضنا  ان خطأ  تقني  السوق ليس مبرمج لكي يرتفع  وينخفض الأن .  ؟   :016:  :016:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> العجيبه ان السوق صاعد اكثر من 25 نقطه وفعلا غريبه هو السعوديه فتحت العقود الاجله ولا ايه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  :Good:   :Good:    

> الاسعار جالسه تتحرك  نزوول وطلوع شكل القناة خبطت

 اتذكر احد ايام السبت وسعر الدولار ين يتحرك امامي على الشاشة وكأننا يوم الثلاثاء    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mahmoudh7

يا جماعة السوق مغلق  اكيد القناة على خطاء  http://www.mubasher.info/TDWL/market/marketwatch.aspx

----------


## dakheelco

> ما عندي خبر .   المشكلة من يتحكم في العرض والطلب الأن ..؟؟   كيف الأسعار تتحرك لوحدها مثلا ..؟   لو أفترضنا ان خطأ تقني السوق ليس مبرمج لكي يرتفع  وينخفض الأن . ؟

   احيانآ دائمآ اشك بأنة مبرمج.. لاينفع معة اي تحليل ولا سكربات و لا شارتات  حتى الفيبو يتخلى عن نظريتة لو طبقتة

----------


## قدوري محمد

> ممكن يكون خطاء مطبعي

   :Big Grin:

----------


## أبوسليمان

مجرد خطأ
سعر سهم سابك : 59.75

----------

